# diymold on Etsy



## Genny (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone here bought a mold from diymold on Etsy?
http://www.etsy.com/shop/diymold

If so, can you tell me how you liked it and how the customer service was?

Thanks so much


----------



## PippiL (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought some soap stamps, but I'm still waiting for them....


----------



## judymoody (Jun 14, 2011)

I have bought molds from them and they are great.  They came faster than I expected given that they are in China.  Here are some pictures of CP soaps I have made using their molds:


----------

